

3 Ways Facebook Plans to Exploit Users - mwbiz
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/breakout/3-ways-facebook-ipo-exploit-users-172215377.html

======
user24
I call BS, if FB turns into a spam-filled promotional wasteland then everyone
will leave, and they're too smart not to know this.

They'll find an innovative way to monetise users obliquely. I'm betting on
search.

~~~
kiloaper
>then everyone will leave

I don't know. Massive UI changes, a growing creepiness factor and privacy
scandals may have caused a tiny number of people, myself included, to leave
but I think you underestimate people's ability to suffer through things. To
prompt a mass exodus the inconvenience and annoyance caused by ads would have
to outweight the huge benefit of social connectivity with a large number of
people. There would have to be a better alternative (G+ ?) and an easy way to
migrate without losing all your contacts before most users would even consider
leaving imho.

~~~
user24
it happened to myspace.

~~~
kiloaper
I think Facebook is more entrenched than myspace ever was and that'll make it
more resilient. Now _everyone_ is on Facebook not just teenagers, e.g. my
50yr+ aunts and uncles who would have been PC-phobic before. That'll make it
harder to leave because of the circles of contacts built up over time.

------
davidw
> FB users get nothing.

They clearly get _some_ value out of the service, which they get for free, so
'nothing' is not accurate. Economics fail.

